# Custom Lowering Springs



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So now the wheels are sorted, my attention turns to lowering the car. Now I waited until now as I wanted to get the wheels on to see the drop I can have. The front needs only a small drop whereas the rear needs a massive drop ideally. Also, finding it hard to get springs in the spec I wanted, so someone suggested I look for a custom jobby. Anyone had experience of custom springs and wanna point me in the right direction. Wanting 15-20mm on the front and probably 35-40mm on the back, maybe more. Would go lower on the front but they definately will rub.

One thing I definately want is stiffer springs too, do they make them as soft as the originals, or can I get them much stiffer? 

And one last thing... what kinda cost is involved?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure on costs but Gaz-shocks should be able to help you out.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

www.gaz-shocks.co.uk


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah Gaz should be able to make some if they don't already but it will cost you! You might be better off getting coilovers


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But I don't have a spare £700+ laying around  springs seem to be around £130-£150 from what I've seen which was the appeal


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> But I don't have a spare £700+ laying around  springs seem to be around £130-£150 from what I've seen which was the appeal


Yeah but those prices are for off the shelf springs not custom made ones. To make one off's will probably cost the same as coilovers if they're already available. Best thing to do is email Derek at Gaz and ask him.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well someone threw a number at me a while back for custom springs at somehting like £150 iirc which is where I got that from. Lol, can't remember the company name or anything now but an internet search has returned a few companies. Gonna email for a rough quote later and see if they compare to the kits already available out there


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Try Faulkner springs!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

If you want quality springs look no further than Eibach, they should make an off the shelf solution for the Smart. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> If you want quality springs look no further than Eibach, they should make an off the shelf solution for the Smart. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


They do... but I can't afford the drop on the front with the new wheels  the front is almost where I want it, but the rear is almost on stilts! SO needs a much bigger drop. Could consider coilovers but if the price of custom springs is as cheap as my mate told me it is, I couldn't see the point, if they turn out expensive... I'll sort coilovers out!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Could consider coilovers but if the price of custom springs is as cheap as my mate told me it is, I couldn't see the point, if they turn out expensive... I'll sort coilovers out!


Who does them that cheap then? There are so many factors to consider when making springs, I really can't see anyone doing them that cheap. Maybe you will have to go without some detailing gear for a few months and get the coilovers! 



EliteCarCare said:


> If you want quality springs look no further than Eibach, they should make an off the shelf solution for the Smart. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Yep can't go wrong with Eibach, I have these fitted to mine :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Who does them that cheap then? There are so many factors to consider when making springs, I really can't see anyone doing them that cheap. Maybe you will have to go without some detailing gear for a few months and get the coilovers!
> 
> Yep can't go wrong with Eibach, I have these fitted to mine :thumb:


Yeah it's my 21st in August so got my parents to agree to pay at least part of the expense!  Could buy 2 sets and use lower springs on the rear, but then I might as well get coilovers again 

If I go for eibach then I can get a 25mm drop off the shelf, which is too much on the front and not enough on the back  if it does rub on the front, my plan is to modify the arch liners in some way. That's about as far as I've got with my plan though!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

There's a company based in Derby called Leda Springs, they make custom springs to suit your needs, might be worth giving them a call. They have a good reputation and have been around for years. :thumb:

http://www.leda.com/

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> There's a company based in Derby called Leda Springs, they make custom springs to suit your needs, might be worth giving them a call. They have a good reputation and have been around for years. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.leda.com/
> 
> Alex


Cheers. ALl I need to do is sort that, get the hids working (still unsure about that but should be after the suspension to avoid pointing them at the sky), some of your pressed plates, colour coded then I can move onto the interior and engine


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm EBAY.DE is the best place for smart parts... EVER! H&R Lowering springs in 15/35mm front and back. Basically, exactly what I want! Just gotta translate them till I find a seller willing to ship to the UK but them springs are mucho expensivo (dunno what that is in german so spanish/italian or whatever that was will do) over here and I've seen them for £120 before shipping on there. Think I've found my answer


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And now I'm another £135 poorer. 15mm fornt and 35mm rear springs coming from germany. Ebay.de is amazing for smart parts! How did I not find out about this before?!


----------

